# Dispositivo móvil autónomo capaz de transmitir vídeo



## seo (Feb 23, 2008)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro y muy seguramente usuario asiduo a futuro.. inicio mi intervención solicitando ideas o sugerencias para el siguiente proyecto:

DISEÑO DE UN DISPOSITIVO MÓVIL AUTÓNOMO CAPAZ DE TRANSMITIR DATOS (VIDEO) EN TIEMPO REAL A UN TELEVISOR.

*Qué hará el dispositivo?*

Basicamente el carrito o dispositivo deberá hacer lo siguiente:

•	Si se choca (detecta proximidad de obstáculo) cambia la dirección en 90º
•	Si detecta discontinuidad en el camino da marcha contraria y gira 90º a la derecha o izquierda.
•	Puede subir pendientes de hasta 30º de inclinación
•	Puede bajar por pendientes de hasta 60º de inclinación sin irse de popa
•	Activable por comando a distancia simple. On/Off
•	Después de haber hecho 5 giros de 90º consecutivos se apagará (esto es por ejemplo si es metido en un caja cuadrada... el hará giros sucesivos intentando evitar las paredes pero después que haya hecho 5 giros se apagará, por que sabrá que está metido en una caja sin salida aparente.)
•	Transmitirá imagen de lo que va capturando en su recorrido.

Nota: No se requiere velocidad, mas que todo potencia… el “carro” deberá ir lento pero seguro y ser capaz de auto dirigirse en su curso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2008)

Reglas generales de uso del foro	
1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz.

Edita el *titulo* del post


Aqui tienes algo comopara empezar a leer
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/electronica-rov-submarino-12136/


----------



## seo (Feb 23, 2008)

Mi dispositivo se moverá principalmente en superficies planas.. no en terrenos agrestes...

Quisiera saber que tipo de motores serían los adecuados para usar.. qué tipo de cámara para transmitir.. qué tipo de sensores..etc.. para ir estructurando el proyecto.. establecido esto.. podré entonces dedicarme a la parte del diseño electrónico en si..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2008)

> • Puede subir pendientes de hasta 30º de inclinación
> • Puede bajar por pendientes de hasta 60º de inclinación sin irse de popa



Eso *NO* es terreno plano

El tipo de motor dependera de tamaño y peso del prototipo.

Un motor economico, confiable y de bastante torque son los motores de limpiaparabrisas de automoviles (Como para tracccion)
La direccion la puedes realizar con un motor de menor tamaño que gire a derecha o izquierda de una rueda tractora.


----------



## seo (Mar 29, 2008)

Bueno... el proyecto se ha rediseñado... y el dispositivo se hará modular.. es decir.. se le irán agragando modulos (por lo tanto peso) con el paso del tiempo..

Inicialmente lo que importa es la locomoción del mismo.. es decir.. que ande.. y que sea capaz e esquivar los obstaculos...

Por lo pronto no subirá ni bajará pendientes...

he estado buscando en internet tipo de motoros o todo y me aparecen algunos pero como modelismo de un motor de verdad.. es decir que funcionan con conbustible y todo.. y supongo que a ese nivel.. sería más complicado y más costoso...

Entonces.. cuales serían los motores apropiados para iniciar?


----------



## Randy (Mar 29, 2008)

demasiado ambisioso el proyectito....



estoy de acuerdo con Fogonazo con lo de los motores de limpiaparabrizas, no existe nada que se le compare... bueno, solo los de un carrito montable electrico, si mueve a un niño debe tener demasiado torque y si no mal recuerdo solo funcionan con 6v.

suerte con el cacharro


----------



## seo (Mar 30, 2008)

pero los motores de limpiaparabrisa no serían unos motores paso a paso pues? y me decían cque con servomotores era mejor...


----------



## asherar (May 7, 2008)

seo dijo:
			
		

> pero los motores de limpiaparabrisa no serían unos motores paso a paso pues? y me decían cque con servomotores era mejor...



Yo estoy proyectando algo similar desde el año pasado. Estoy trancado con la parte de taller. 
Estoy desarrollando la placa de los motores, uno para cada rueda. La tercera va libre para 
que se acomode según el giro de las otras dos.
La idea modular también la consideré para poder desarrollar cada subsistema por separado.

*Nota:*
Los archivos que acompañaban el texto han sido quitados por el autor, 
por razones de actualización. 
.


----------



## asherar (May 7, 2008)

Como me tranqué con la mecánica seguí desarrollando el sistema de comandos, 
luego el sistema de coordenadas para posicionamiento, y finalmente empecé a 
analizar un posible método para enviar pulsos de sonido para medir tiempo de 
vuelo y tomar una referencia de la posición relativa a las paredes más cercanas. 
Eso lo tengo en los papeles pero no quiero largar mucha prenda. 
Una porque no sé si funcionará, y otra por "secreto industrial" !
Recién este año me pude comprar un osciloscopio como para ver que pasa 
con los pulsos. 
También se me había sonado el programador de pics y hace poco lo repuse.

*Nota:*
Los archivos que acompañaban el texto han sido quitados por el autor, 
por razones de actualización. 
.


----------



## seo (May 7, 2008)

Excelente material... voy a examinarlo y te daré las opiniones respectivas...

Mi proyecto es muy ajustado a tuyo... son casi iguales...!

Graciass


----------



## asherar (May 7, 2008)

seo dijo:
			
		

> Excelente material... voy a examinarlo y te daré las opiniones respectivas...
> 
> Mi proyecto es muy ajustado a tuyo... son casi iguales...!
> 
> Graciass



Acá va el inpout32.dll para windows 98, por las dudas
El que acompaña el programa es para Windows XP. 
Ojo que la dll tiene que llamarse inpout32.dll cualquiera sea la versión de windows.

Mis disculpas por no incluir el esquemático del control de motores pero todavía no lo 
ajusté para que me dé la corriente necesaria. 
Igualmente la modularidad permite ir reformando o adaptando por partes. 
En el texto menciono el uso de un encoder pero no sé si lo voy a implementar. 
Si el ajuste de la posición por ecos de pulsos sonoros funciona bien los encoders 
no serían necesarios para la precisión que deseo. Igual eso habrá que verlo con el 
sistema armado.


----------



## bakhosm (Jul 10, 2008)

buenas yo ando en un proyecto muy parecido pero es para reconocimiento de minas subterraneas y voy a incluirle un transmisor de video...

por donde puedo ubicar o mas o menos en donde hablan un poco de transmision de video, ya que pienso comandar el robot por el puerto serial...


----------



## seo (Jul 17, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> seo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y el resto de la documentación y archivos adjuntos de este post por qué los has quitado?


----------

